# Pics 'n' Such, and What I've been up to..



## peejrey (Oct 22, 2012)

So since I bought my first DSLR camera back in early September, I have been going ape with taking pictures. I believe I have taken about 4500 in the last 3 moths or so.. So I thought I'd show off a bit of my work.
 I have been working close with my school newspaper, and yearbook staff, and have been lucky to make the paper, Front page even. Also have been doing bottle categorizing on the side, as I am really busy doing tech for my school, and photography in general. I have been lurking around the forums for the last 6-8 weeks, to make sure everything has been running smoothly. No big problems as far as I can tell, seems our lovely admin, and moderation staff have everything quiet and peaceful. (As well it should for such a website as this great one) I have been in contact with Marshall Co Mississippi on account of an article of Post office records I acquired recently..(will be in the Photos). I have decided to send them, and donate them to the museum, I am sorta sweating on the shipping as there are about 400 loose pages date ranging from 1881-1886. I'd like for them all to make it there safely, but thats what insurance is for I guess. As for collecting, most collecting has stopped at this point, mostly because I'm very busy. (Not that I'm not always looking at yard sales, and Fleas) But I have slowed down. I have been doing some online stuff though. So as I said I would here are some recent works of mine, as I have been training myself on digital photo editing..
DO NOTE SOME AREN'T BOTTLES

 First is a recent editing (This morning)






 Dern the date


----------



## peejrey (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is a random one from August I shot it from about eh 90+ yards away give or take a few..


----------



## peejrey (Oct 22, 2012)

This one took a while editing to get all the embossing to strand out..





*DO NOTE TRUE COULR OF BOTTLE IS MORE OF A BLUE-GREEN*


----------



## peejrey (Oct 22, 2012)

Last one for right now..
 It's definitely Fall in Tennessee


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 22, 2012)

Real nice work peej.... Love the Rumfords!


----------



## Asterx (Oct 25, 2012)

purdy deer... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2012)

I LOVE pictures[]  nice


----------



## epackage (Oct 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I LOVE pictures[]  nice


 That's only because you can't read...LOL[8D]


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 25, 2012)

Here are some of my nature pics, testing out my new camera!


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 25, 2012)

Mmmmmm that cheezburger looks good!


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 25, 2012)

Posing....


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 25, 2012)

Croc-Odile!


----------



## peejrey (Nov 6, 2012)

I see a possible memebase picture....Pop a funny caption on there..lol[]
 Nice shots btw!


> ORIGINAL:  2find4me
> 
> Mmmmmm that cheezburger looks good!


----------

